# Just switched from Tivo to Dish and VIP722...huge mistake



## mitchb2 (Sep 12, 2010)

We've been Tivo users for 10 years. Series 1 then Series 2 with DirecTV.
We just moved to a new place and the DirecTV installer never showed so we called Dish.

We knew that the DVR interface would never be as good as Tivo, but we figured we could get used to it.

What we DIDN'T know is that the number of timers you can set is limited to 40!
This is a huge deal breaker. There can't be a good reason for such a crazy restriction. Our Tivo had 150 Season Passes set, with no problems at all.

Now we have to get out of our contract somehow and go crawling back to DirecTV.

Why such a crazy limitation? And is there anything on the horizon that will change it?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

mitchb2 said:


> ...
> We knew that the DVR interface would never be as good as Tivo, but we figured we could get used to it.
> 
> What we DIDN'T know is that the number of timers you can set is limited to 40!
> ...


Welcome to this Dish forum. Great first post. Throw down the gauntlet and see if you can get a rise out of Dish subscribers that are here generally to help out each other.

I'm sure you'll be a helpful future contributor. The Vip DVRs are superior in many respects to the TIVOs, but like any two *different* products they are, well, different.

You don't yet know what you are talking about, by the way, with respect to the limit on timers. I currently have 89 timers set on a 722*k* and my wife has 90 some odd on her 622.

Again, welcome to the forum. 

PS Should you *actually* feel the need for help, I suggest that you use your second post to start a new thread and pose your question(s). Search also works wonders. I might suggest that your first question might be to inquire when a *timer* is set versus when a *Dish Pass* is used.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Press the DVR button three times to get to Daily Schedule. Post the number of events in the lower right corner. Cursor to the Timers button on the page and note how many of your 40 timers are shown as Pass instead of DVR. One common mistake of TiVo users is to create a DishPASS for a show instead of a DVR timer.

I'm well below the limits with 71 timer and 220 events. But creating a single Pass for something overly vague could exceed the event limit. A Pass for "CSI" may create a huge number of events. Same for a DVR timer on a marathon weekend of the show.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

CABill said:


> ... A Pass for "CSI" may create a huge number of events. Same for a DVR timer on a marathon weekend of the show.


CABill,

Try a Dish Pass for "Cops." :lol:


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I had the opposite reaction when I switched from Tivo to the VIP DVR.
I was pleasantly surprised and never looked back.
The 722 beats the crap out of the Tivo in more ways than I can count.


----------



## bloom (Jul 29, 2004)

I believe the timer limit that you saw is a limit on the timers in effect for one timer. Thus, if you say "record all new episodes of x" and there are 75 new episodes coming in the next week, they won't record. Each time I set a recording, I see a timer limit posted, but I believe that refers to the number of that particular show.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The limits are 96 timers or 576 potential recording events generated by those timers, whichever comes first.

"Season pass" type timers should be generated from the guide.

"Dish Pass" is for things not on the guide, or for search terms that might match in the info of different shows (favorite actor) or a show that appears on multiple channels (my PBS keeps moving MotorWeek around, and I sometimes have to catch a replay on Speed, or soon HDTHR).


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Hit and run.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

bidger said:


> Hit and run.


He would have stuck around if at least one person had agreed that he made a huge mistake.


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

He's crawling back to Directv. Poor Guy, so misunderstood!:shrug:


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

If he did go back to Directv he will be very upset to find that the HR2X does have a 50 series limit which is one reason i have a VIP722.


----------

